

Web and Mobile Revenue Models - mooreds
https://hackpad.com/Web-and-Mobile-Revenue-Models-Ch2paBpUyIU

======
jkuria
I was expecting some interesting analysis. Not a mere list!

~~~
mooreds
I'm the OP. The original title of the submission was 'A list of web and mobile
revenue models', but the title of the page is 'Web and revenue models', so
maybe the moderators thought the latter was more accurate?

Here are some posts that provide analysis:

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/12/mba-mondays-revenue-
models.h...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/12/mba-mondays-revenue-models.html)

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/12/mba-mondays-revenue-
models-a...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/12/mba-mondays-revenue-models-
advertising.html)

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/12/mba-mondays-revenue-
models-c...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/12/mba-mondays-revenue-models-
commerce.html)

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/01/mba-mondays-revenue-
models-s...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/01/mba-mondays-revenue-models-
subscriptions.html)

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/01/mba-mondays-revenue-
models-p...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/01/mba-mondays-revenue-models-peer-
to-peer.html)

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/01/mba-mondays-revenue-
models-t...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/01/mba-mondays-revenue-models-
transaction-processing.html)

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/01/mba-mondays-revenue-
models-l...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/01/mba-mondays-revenue-models-
licensing.html)

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/02/mba-mondays-revenue-
models-d...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/02/mba-mondays-revenue-models-
data.html)

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/02/mba-mondays-revenue-
models-m...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/02/mba-mondays-revenue-models-
mobile.html)

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/02/mba-mondays-revenue-
models-g...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/02/mba-mondays-revenue-models-
gaming.html)

They are all worth a read.

